# The House In The Woods - July 2014



## mockingbird (Jul 23, 2014)

*Mockingbird Takes A Gentle Stroll In The Woods*

This report is more of an update, I last visited the place last year and was actually rather surprised it was still standing, especially after the flooding over Christmas, the bungalow certainly is further back than I remember and seems surrounded by more an more bushes, so gradually nature is taking this place back along with its put together history and personal items.

A bungalow of a sad past in all sense, but none of these items really remain if they do they are under a lot of clutter and broken furniture, a shame really as to anyone who passes by these woods will simply see it as a bungalow, an not know of its history and so fourth.

Anyway as I said rather pleased and surprised it was still standing, an despite it all it just seems like things have been moved for photographic purposes, the piano seemed to spark more interest to me now than it did on my last report, so excuse the piano snaps 

Anyway enjoy the update.


IMGP9179 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP9121 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


136 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP9128 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP9127 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP9133 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP9148 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP9152 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP9157 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP9161 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP9155 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP9139 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP9162 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP9164 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP9167 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP9172 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP9177 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr

_As always thanks for looking - Mockingbird_


----------



## chloelaura (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm surprised this place is still standing, too! I went last Autumn and I thought it was on the verge of collapsing even then, but it's good it survived the horrible winter


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 23, 2014)

chloelaura said:


> I'm surprised this place is still standing, too! I went last Autumn and I thought it was on the verge of collapsing even then, but it's good it survived the horrible winter



I was shocked myself, the ceilings are more bent now than when I first ventured here, I checked my previous shots, but im glad it survived and the items that I remembered well most where still there, so it was like catching up with old friends


----------



## Onmyown (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice report fella, I'm liking that piano also..


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 23, 2014)

Great stuff!
I like the piano and music sheet shot!
Thanks


----------



## tumble112 (Jul 23, 2014)

Another cracking set! Like most others on here, I was womdering if this place was still in one piece. Is there less stuff on the floors? It looks like there is. That last picture gets me a bit.


----------



## brickworx (Jul 23, 2014)

Grimy - I like it! .... Nice work.


----------



## Kezz44 (Jul 23, 2014)

Some lovely photo's here Mockingbird! Never tire of your reports!


----------



## Wasted Abandon (Jul 23, 2014)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## forker67 (Jul 23, 2014)

Did you give that mouth organ a go?....cool pics btw


----------



## Landie_Man (Jul 23, 2014)

Bee keepers cottage I think this is. 

Lived in by a hoarder and at one point his South African partner. 

They had a son who died in the 1960s and Presumabley they became hoarders from that. The house is on a large plot with several abandoned vehicles on the plot. 

Michael was the name of the man but I will say no more about him or the location


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 23, 2014)

Landie_Man said:


> Bee keepers cottage I think this is.
> 
> Lived in by a hoarder and at one point his South African partner.
> 
> ...



Indeed your right chap, not many vehicles now though, an cheers for adding some history, I didnt wanna include it as I did in my previous report last year linking to Mooksters post


----------



## Landie_Man (Jul 23, 2014)

Ah cool now we are on the same page. It wasn't a bad place. Lots of stuff inside including mint boxed products. Collectors items but some idiot has pinched a lot. 

The house has been abandoned since 2007 I do think Michael is still about somewhere. 

Do not open the fridge


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 23, 2014)

Landie_Man said:


> Ah cool now we are on the same page. It wasn't a bad place. Lots of stuff inside including mint boxed products. Collectors items but some idiot has pinched a lot.
> 
> The house has been abandoned since 2007 I do think Michael is still about somewhere.
> 
> Do not open the fridge



Fridge was already open!!!!  it was good when I ventured there last year, but this year not so much, yeah I roughly worked out 2007/08 around that anyway


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 23, 2014)

Its amazing it still stands,great collection of images.


----------



## Landie_Man (Jul 23, 2014)

It's insane. The place was barely standing last year. Piles of crap everywhere.


----------



## Dugie (Jul 24, 2014)

Nice shots mate. I looked at more of the images on your flickr and some of the letters in the house are fascinating 

Dugie


----------



## Catmandoo (Jul 25, 2014)

Nice one McBird!! Good to see your still going pal..... I'm off to a house in some woods today.... This one is spooky ;/


----------



## Judderman62 (Jul 27, 2014)

nicely done sir - I do like a good residential explore


----------

